# Do Universities look down on resits?



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm considering applying for university in 2012/13 but the problem is that I messed my grades up in the summer. I went from a comfortable A (History), B (English Language) and C (Biology) but my failed summer exams knocked it down to CCD. Now, I can resit this and hopefully get it up to BBB but I'm worrying that if I'm applying for university they'll wonder why I did so badly in the summer. I was extremely depressed and had no motivation, but I hate making excuses like that. It would also sound weird if I stated _"Well, I just ****ed up is all!". _I'm considering applying for Diagnostic Radiography. It doesn't seem to be ridiculously competitive like medicine or law, so maybe they don't seem to care about resits. Perhaps if they saw that I got As and Bs in my AS year, they'll see that I just had a bad stroke of luck for the final year. Why would they choose me when they could have someone who got it right the first time? The only thing I have going is that I'm taking a gap year to gain work experience and build on my CV.

Has anyone ever been in a similar situation?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I know loads of people who got into courses like Medicine, Law and Engineering on resists and the unis didn't care so I don't think you'll need to worry.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I think it depends on the uni. I remember seeing some thread on thestudentroom.co.uk with a list of unis who don't accept resits (probably just the really really high ones).


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't speak for the UK, but most programs here will allow you to replace your grades with retakes. DO medical schools allow this for instance, but MD schools do not, so what we were told in undergrad was to show improvement by doing very well in harder classes, to demonstrate that you were not only intelligent enough to get an A, but that you showed improvement. Still though, I imagine if Resonance was right, and that your medical schools allow it, I can't imagine less competitive programs wouldn't.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

If it meant something then there wouldn't be any resits.


----------



## crazydom (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't know how it works in the UK, but here it depends on the school. The lower tier schools don't care while the upper tier ones tend to count both your first attempt and the resit into your GPA.


----------

